# 1.24th scale models!



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Check this out!

http://www.jadatoys.com/index2.html


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

No Nissans


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *No Nissans  *


there will be soon i'm sure.. I know how there series run. If they become really popular like the dub series, they will make more models.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

These are my favorites....



















Damn these look so good I want one....but IM gonna have to wait till they come out with a Nissan--they'll prob. do a Spec-V or 350zx--if we're lucky...

Have U guyz noticed that all the cars they have now are Toyota...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

money talks...while nissan walks...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *money talks...while nissan walks... *



uhhhhh...o.......k.>>>>>lol


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i think what sentrixx is trying to say is that these companies like toyota and honda and what not pay to get these toys made for publicity or whatever it may be.....and nissan doesnt care to invest money in such things....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank you... need I say more?

Sad but true. Nissan like always will never understand the following that they have.. Sad that they don't understand here in the states.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

dont see prices. how much are they? perferrably the dubs section.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

They will run anywhere around $15-20 a car. You can check out any local hobby shop for them or online.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

That supra looks nice.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *
> --they'll prob. do a Spec-V or 350zx--if we're lucky...
> *


A 350ZX eh? did i miss somthing somwhere


----------

